# LP&W Update #11, The Mother's Day Update.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the latest from the LP&W... WIth special consideration JUST FOR MARTY....

http://www.youtube.com/v/Rx4WPRVEAA...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Dave. But are you going to have walkways to get to the middle to pick the veggies and do the switching?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep. I'm going to put some concrete pavers in the midsection... easy access.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh boy trains and vegetables!!! You can enjoy trains and a salad all in one!! And when will you be a bringing all yer talents to the desert, or Kansas landscape I have here????? Eh? Oh by the way







This little feller was in my backyard until he got a glimpse of yer handiwork there at yer place, and he quickly vacated the backyard, and said I'll be at Dave's until you come to yer sense's! Hah LOL Regal You done yerself proud Dave keep up the good work!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Railroad is looking Great Dave!!! I like how you are planting vegtables in among the tracks.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Flowers? I can understand Flowers. But Panzies? You put Panzies on your RR? Next you will be painting your rolling stock Pink. HE HE HE HE HE HE 

It is really looking great. Nothing like adding a victory garden to your rr. lKeep us posted


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Worry not JJ, no pink rolling stock... Now maybe a nice pastel green with little yellow dasies on the lower sides... .....


----------

